# Question on Residential Pricing



## ExplorerPlow (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey Eveyone, Have a question for you, Ive been working mainly as a sub contractor and hold all proper insurance and pay taxes so im not bad man lol, but ive had more and more people stopping me and asking me to plow residential drives, I have though and pondered about the idea but have no idea about pricing, i have a google earth picture of two particular drives that would only be a plow and maybe some light salt in front of door and walkway. But if anyone could gimme an idea what they would charge that would be great. Thanks and LET IT SNOW

Chris


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

Pricing depends on the going market in your area. Around here I would get $30 for each drive and charge extra for the salting.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

like hm said. here i don't touch a drive for less than 30


----------

